# Ovarian Cycst and infertility?



## SunshineMama311 (May 15, 2009)

Since having my DD who is 7 mo. i have been experiencing pain in the pelvis, sharp, numbing pain. So i told my OB, did some test, Ultra sounds, etc... I just found out I have one cycst on the right ovary which is a little over 7 CM, the size of a baseball (still growing) and another about 3 cm ( and growing) on my left. I go the 18th of this month for another test to make sure the baseball is still growing and and to check up on the left one. I will then go in for surgry sometime later this month to most likely remove the entire right ovary and hopefully just remove the cycsy on the left.... So id like some opinions on somethings bc Im at a loss.
First, if he can save the left one and only removes the right do i have a good shot at getting pregnant again in about a year?
Second, if for some reason he says he will most likely need to remove the left in a year of so, should i start trying to get pregnant? I just dont want to short change my DD....

I know this may sound stupid and maybe bc im the one going through it i cant really see straight, especially bc i honestly didnt think anything was wrong with me when went in for the news. But i just would like some different perspectives. thank you....


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, I have pcos- but I haven't done any tests to see how large or whatever the cysts are, so I can't help you there. I just was told I "most likely" have pcos because my labs were so out of whack. No pain or anything. Anyway, I am 5 weeks pregnant. My doc was pretty shocked she said with my numbers, my body shouldn't have been sending eggs out, but it did anyway. Sometimes the body just does what it is supposed to do regardless of anything else.









I hope you get some more responses.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I highly recommend getting a second opinion before you have your ovary removed. That is a huge deal, and ovarian cycsts can resolve themselves. Or perhaps another Dr would just remove the cyst and leave the ovary intact- definately discuss with the Dr that you want more children. I had a very painful ovarian cyst the month before I concieved my son- I ended up doing hot compresses with caster oil on my abdomen as I read on-line it was a natural remedie, and it did help the pain go away after a few days. The cyst also went away all on its own, though I guess it took more than a few days- it was visible on my 6 week u/s with my son, but was gone by the 22 week u/s.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

*Sunshinemama*

I got pregnant with my youngest and discovered an 8cmx4cm dermoid cyst on my right ovary during a dating ultrasound. I think I was at 8 weeks gestation at that point. No big deal.. lets watch it and possible do surgery on it after the baby was born.. or at least wait until he was 20 weeks gestation.

At 16 weeks gestation the damn thing torsed. If you have never felt that, count your lucky stars. Emergancy Surgery the next day, my GYN-OB saved the ovary, my son was fine and the rest of the pregnancy was normal.

The dermoid (or solid) cyst had grown to just over 10x5cm at the removal. It surrounded or encased the ovary. My surgeon was fantastic. She had a Neuro Ped and another GYN-OB in there with us..

This was nearly five years ago now. For the first year of my son's life we checked the ovary twice, there was a small regrowth. When he was two, it had grown back to 3 cm. We decided to remove the ovary and since I was done having children, and had HORRID bleeding, took out the uterus at that time too.

A competent surgeon should at least be OPEN to the idea of saving your ovary.


----------

